# Need a Kayak for Reds?



## [email protected] (May 29, 2013)

My son is coming down for the summer and wanted to fish for some reds off of Pensacola beach; I'm a newbie and wanted to know if it’s possible without using a Kayak to drop bait? Also, what's the best bait for the reds? Thank you in advance!


----------



## lowprofile (Jan 6, 2013)

I get them on cast baits all the time.


----------



## NoMoSurf (Oct 2, 2007)

What he said ^^^

Usually on whole shrimp or a half of a 4inch crab. Sometimes on cutbait (pinfish)


----------



## johnf (Jan 20, 2012)

Will they eat cracked fiddler crabs or do they have to be the blues?


----------



## lowprofile (Jan 6, 2013)

i've used crabs twice and never had a hit. 
mullet and whiting works


----------



## southern yakker (Jun 25, 2012)

Just cast out and use men haden, cut mullet, cut whiting, trout. They will eat almost anything but I've had best luck on cut bait in a Carolina rig. With shrimp other trash fish usually get to it before a red does.


----------



## NoMoSurf (Oct 2, 2007)

Like Southern said. Cut bait on carolina rig. Shrimp does get more hits from other trash fish. As for the crab question. I've heard fiddlers will work but have never had a hit. Blues work for reds and black drum.


----------



## PAWGhunter (Feb 3, 2010)

I use whole mullet heads. Always catches me something big


----------



## [email protected] (May 29, 2013)

Great! Thanks everyone!


----------



## NoMoSurf (Oct 2, 2007)

PAWGhunter said:


> I use whole mullet heads. Always catches me something big


I would too if I could catch the mullet in the first place. haha


----------

